# Evangelizing Postmodern Pseudo-Hindus



## smhbbag (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, that's the best I can sum up their worldview.

I met an immigrated Indian family through my side tutoring business, and I've been helping their middle-school aged daughter in math for about 4 months now. We have a very good established relationship, tutoring 3-5 times a week at their home, and my wife and I have been over for a lunch or two because they wanted to meet her.

They are both highly educated, wealthy, workaholic engineers who retain a lot of cultural elements of India. This includes a lot of semi-serious beliefs about "positive and negative energies" and other mystical, ethereal notions about the interactions of life in the world. They are not strict, as they have had beef on occasion, but are mostly vegetarian probably more due to culture than anything. In fact, I have caught myself almost taking them as buddhist rather than Hindu at the foundation because of the peaceful, earth-loving mysticism. Strange thing is, they are both strong type-A's who hired me mostly because they do not have the patience to teach their daughter, and they ended up causing a lot of fights when they tried. 

What are some resources to help me as I try to reach these people? We are to the point where cautious, slow introduction of the gospel is possible and might be welcomed. Do any of you have experience with people like this, and what did you learn from it? 

Thanks, all.

-----Added 12/5/2008 at 07:03:37 EST-----

bump


----------



## Leslie (Dec 5, 2008)

I've tried this with various types and it sometimes works. Ask them to explain to you about Hinduism and then listen carefully, ask questions, and try to summarize the essence: the nature of supernatural beings, who is man in relationship to these beings, the nature of good and evil, what is man's ethical obligation. The longer you can get them talking, the better. When it's all said and done, then it's only polite for them to ask you what the comparable/analagous concepts are in Christianity which will give you a chance to present a thumbnail summary of Christianity. Since you listened to them so well, they are obliged to listen to you as well. They may or may not take the bait.


----------

